# Travel Destinations > South America >  Do you know Stories Highlights?

## juliahair

Over the past year, Instagram Stories has become a key part of how you express yourself  but there hasnt been an easy way to keep your stories around for more than 24 hours. Now you can more fully express your identity by grouping stories youve shared into highlights and featuring them on your profile.
Stories Highlights appear in a new section on your profile below your bio. To create a highlight, tap the New circle at the far left. From there, you can choose any stories from your archive, select a cover for your highlight and give it a name. Once youre done, your highlight will appear as a circle on your profile that plays as a stand-alone story when someone taps it. Highlights stay on your profile until you remove them, and you can have as many highlights as youd like. To edit or remove a highlight, just tap and hold that highlight on your profile.
Story Highlights lets you show all the sides of your personality, and you can make highlights out of anything youve shared to your story in the past. From the best moments of your ongoing soccer season to all the stories you capture of your loved ones, the interests and activities that matter most to you have a home right on your profile.

----------

